# oats



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

can you feed doves and pigeons oats like the kind to make oatmeal


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you mean as a treat or as their main food? 

Definitely not as their main food. 

I don't know as a treat. I would think yes. I know parrots can have a bit: http://birds.about.com/od/feeding/tp/top10tastytreat.htm
My diamond doves have had oat groats in their finch treat that I give them once in a while with no ill effect. Oh just found this: http://books.google.com/books?id=Aa...gK#v=onepage&q=can pigeons have oats?&f=false

It says that oats can be fed but they are high in fat so it has to be as an intermittent thing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, but I agree, only as a treat. Or unless it is mixed with many other seeds/grains so it isn't their main food. Plain oatmeal is also good as a temporary formula until Kaytee or something better can be found to handraise babies with.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

droper said:


> can you feed doves and pigeons oats like the kind to make oatmeal


what are you feeding them now?


----------



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not sure!!
I think just like Libis and MaryOfExeter, use oats as a treat and a snack on rare occasions!!
Hope this helps


----------

